# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Interessi passivi su autovetture

## Speedy

In passato mi &#232; stato chiesto pi&#249; volte quale fosse la misura della deducibilit&#224; degli interessi passivi sostenuti per il pagamento rateale di una nuova autovettura, con contratto di finanziamento stipulato con lo stesso rivenditore dell'auto o per il suo tramite, per una impresa che non svolge attivit&#224; di agente di commercio.
Fino al 2005 le ipotesi erano secondo me tre:
1- Deducibilit&#224; totale degli interessi, senza alcuna limitazione.
2- Deducibilit&#224; degli interessi proporzionata al rapporto "Lire 35.000.000 diviso il prezzo pagato" nell'ipotesi che il prezzo pagato sia stato superiore a lire 35.000.000.
3- Deducibilit&#224; degli interessi proporzionata al rapporto "Lire 17.500.000 diviso il prezzo pagato" nell'ipotesi che il prezzo pagato sia stato superiore a lire 35.000.000 (fino al 31.12.2005 poi zero dal 2006).
Io mi sono sempre attenuto all'ipotesi 2, in quanto ritengo che la limitazione della deducibilit&#224; al 50% (zero dal 2006) riguardi soltanto l'acquisto e le spese di utilizzo dell'auto, mentre gli interessi passivi riguardano un diverso aspetto di tipo finanziario. La scelta 2 mi appare pi&#249; prudente, rispetto alla 1, anche il relazione a quanto previsto dall'attuale art. 164 TUIR che non riconosce per le imprese non agenti di commercio la spesa che eccede i 35.000.000 di lire.
Cosa ne pensate ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Effettivamente l'articolo 164 fa riferimento alle spese RELATIVE ai mezzi di trasporto ecc. ecc.; quindi, in sostanza, anche questi interessi passivi dovrebbero soggiacere, purtroppo, all'articolo 164.
E' anche vero che il tetto dei 35 milioni (per noi nostalgici della lira,. moneta che faceva s&#236; che tutto costasse la met&#224;.....) fa riferimento al "costo di acquisizione", quindi non anche alle altre spese. E, come si sa, gli interessi passivi sono esplicitamente esclusi dalla nozione di costo in base all'articolo 110 comma 1 lett. b).
Quindi, e concludo, direi che per quanto mi riguarda io introdurrei una ipotesi n. 4:
- deducibilit&#224; del 50% dell'intero importo degli interessi, senza alcun tetto massimo 
che sarebbe quella che io avrei adottato.     

> In passato mi &#232; stato chiesto pi&#249; volte quale fosse la misura della deducibilit&#224; degli interessi passivi sostenuti per il pagamento rateale di una nuova autovettura, con contratto di finanziamento stipulato con lo stesso rivenditore dell'auto o per il suo tramite, per una impresa che non svolge attivit&#224; di agente di commercio.
> Fino al 2005 le ipotesi erano secondo me tre:
> 1- Deducibilit&#224; totale degli interessi, senza alcuna limitazione.
> 2- Deducibilit&#224; degli interessi proporzionata al rapporto "Lire 35.000.000 diviso il prezzo pagato" nell'ipotesi che il prezzo pagato sia stato superiore a lire 35.000.000.
> 3- Deducibilit&#224; degli interessi proporzionata al rapporto "Lire 17.500.000 diviso il prezzo pagato" nell'ipotesi che il prezzo pagato sia stato superiore a lire 35.000.000 (fino al 31.12.2005 poi zero dal 2006).
> Io mi sono sempre attenuto all'ipotesi 2, in quanto ritengo che la limitazione della deducibilit&#224; al 50% (zero dal 2006) riguardi soltanto l'acquisto e le spese di utilizzo dell'auto, mentre gli interessi passivi riguardano un diverso aspetto di tipo finanziario. La scelta 2 mi appare pi&#249; prudente, rispetto alla 1, anche il relazione a quanto previsto dall'attuale art. 164 TUIR che non riconosce per le imprese non agenti di commercio la spesa che eccede i 35.000.000 di lire.
> Cosa ne pensate ?

----------


## mr bean

non concordo con la risposta data..
gli interessi passivi sui finanziamenti acquisto auto sono deducibili al 100%.
da verificare per&#242; il prorata di deducibilit&#224; art. 96/97/98 
vedasi rm 178 09/11/2001
cass. 21/11/01 14702
gli interessi rappresentano un costo che solo astrattamente &#232; riconducibile ad un impiego specifico. (NC 156) 
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

S&#236;, conosco sia la risoluzione, sia la sentenza che citi. Tra l'altro, nel frattempo la fila di sentenze che affermano il principio si &#232; allungata, e addirittura si &#232; spinta anche oltre la necessit&#224; dell'inerenza ! 
Ma ritengo che nel caso dell'auto sia una questione di interpretazione, visto che la RM non fa uno specifico riferimento alla fattispecie (ma ad un finanziamento contratto per pagare delle sanzioni). 
Inoltre, occorre considerare il vecchio brocardo per cui la legge speciale - art. 164 - deroga quella generale (che in questo caso &#232; addirittura una risoluzione)
ciao    

> non concordo con la risposta data..
> gli interessi passivi sui finanziamenti acquisto auto sono deducibili al 100%.
> da verificare per&#242; il prorata di deducibilit&#224; art. 96/97/98 
> vedasi rm 178 09/11/2001
> cass. 21/11/01 14702
> gli interessi rappresentano un costo che solo astrattamente &#232; riconducibile ad un impiego specifico. (NC 156) 
> saluti

----------


## mr bean

nessuna interpretazione.. in fin dei conti finanzio liquidit&#224;.. con 10000 acquisto l'auto ma intanto mi si liberano altri diecimila e gli interessi come dice la norma comportamento citata sono solo astrattamente riferibili ad uno specificio impiego.
D'altra parte.. ravvedimento operoso, sanzione indeducibile e interesse deducibile anche su tributi ravveduti indeducibili.
io detraggo al 100%, unico limite il prorata di deducibilit&#224; 
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, se io faccio un finanziamento per acquistare l'auto, come si fa a dire che gli interessi sono solo astrattamente riferibili ad uno specifico impiego ?  :Smile:   Se non avessi comprato l'auto mica avrei preso a prestito i soldi  :Smile:   
Gli interessi sul ravvedimento operoso sono deducibili perchè sono inerenti l'attività, e perchè non esiste una norma specifica che ne preveda l'indeducibilità. 
Nel caso dell'auto, come dicevo prima, l'articolo 164 parla di spese relative ai mezzi di trasporto, quindi anche degli interessi. 
ciao   

> nessuna interpretazione.. in fin dei conti finanzio liquidità.. con 10000 acquisto l'auto ma intanto mi si liberano altri diecimila e gli interessi come dice la norma comportamento citata sono solo astrattamente riferibili ad uno specificio impiego.
> D'altra parte.. ravvedimento operoso, sanzione indeducibile e interesse deducibile anche su tributi ravveduti indeducibili.
> io detraggo al 100%, unico limite il prorata di deducibilità 
> saluti

----------


## mr bean

mah, non concordo affatto che gli interessi siano spese relative all'auto, un conto &#232; se l'avessi acquistata in leasing (e anche qui mi piacerebbe discuterne).
se  non avessi fatto il finanziamento, avrei magari preso i soldi dalla banca e sarei andato in rosso e avrei pagato degli interessi passivi..
faccio il finanziamento, pago l'auto e mi rimane la disponibilit&#224; del conto.
il punto &#232; che per la detrazione degli interessi *non &#232; richiesta l'inerenza* , lo dice la risoluzione e lo dicono le sentenze..
..e, lo dice anche Giuseppe Righetti, tra l'altro Mario Righetti dello studio associato relativo &#232; collaboratore di questo sito, nella sua annuale guida al bilancio :-))) 
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

So che alcune sentenze (ma non la risoluzione, ci mancherebbe) si sono spinte ad affermare che per dedurre gli interessi non è richiesta l'inerenza, ma conosco anche altra giurisprudenza che ha detto il contrario.
Quindi, un verificatore qualche problemino lo solleverebbe eccome. 
esco. ciao   

> mah, non concordo affatto che gli interessi siano spese relative all'auto, un conto è se l'avessi acquistata in leasing (e anche qui mi piacerebbe discuterne).
> se  non avessi fatto il finanziamento, avrei magari preso i soldi dalla banca e sarei andato in rosso e avrei pagato degli interessi passivi..
> faccio il finanziamento, pago l'auto e mi rimane la disponibilità del conto.
> il punto è che per la detrazione degli interessi *non è richiesta l'inerenza* , lo dice la risoluzione e lo dicono le sentenze..
> ..e, lo dice anche Giuseppe Righetti, tra l'altro Mario Righetti dello studio associato relativo è collaboratore di questo sito, nella sua annuale guida al bilancio :-))) 
> saluti

----------


## mr bean

no, sbagli, la risoluzione &#232; chiara in merito, laddove dice proprio che gli interessi passivi NON sono riconducibili specificatamente ad una particolare attivit&#224; aziendale o ritenuto accessorio ad un particolare onere. (piu chiaro di cosi).
la scelta del legislatore fiscale &#232; quella di assoggettare gli interessi passivi e le spese generali ai medesimi criteri di deducibilit&#224;. 
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se la risoluzione dice, come scrivi, che gli interessi passivi NON sono riconducibili specificatamente ad una particolare attività aziendale, questo non equivale a dire che non è richiesta l'inerenza. 
L'inerenza è il principio base della deduzione di tutti i costi: se così non fosse, io potrei dedurre anche gli interessi relativi all'acquisto di un bene che non uso nell'attività. 
ciao   

> no, sbagli, la risoluzione è chiara in merito, laddove dice proprio che gli interessi passivi NON sono riconducibili specificatamente ad una particolare attività aziendale o ritenuto accessorio ad un particolare onere. (piu chiaro di cosi).
> la scelta del legislatore fiscale è quella di assoggettare gli interessi passivi e le spese generali ai medesimi criteri di deducibilità. 
> saluti

----------


## mr bean

mi faccio fare un finanziamento di 50000,00 per liquidit&#224;.
poi faccio un bel prelievo personale di 50000,00 e ne faccio quel che mi va
e gli interessi li deduco al 100% nei limiti art. 96/97/98  http://www.studiorighetti.it/docs/guidadoc.cfm?ID=116 
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

In bocca al lupo !  :Smile:   :Smile:     

> mi faccio fare un finanziamento di 50000,00 per liquidità.
> poi faccio un bel prelievo personale di 50000,00 e ne faccio quel che mi va
> e gli interessi li deduco al 100% nei limiti art. 96/97/98  http://www.studiorighetti.it/docs/guidadoc.cfm?ID=116 
> saluti

----------


## mr bean

ah che crepi..
ma non mi fascio la testa prima dove non ce n'&#232; di bisogno  :Smile:  
buona pasqua

----------


## Speedy

> ah che crepi..
> ma non mi fascio la testa prima dove non ce n'è di bisogno 
> buona pasqua

  Questa notte dormo più tranquillo.
Stavo infatti cercando di interpretare questa situazione di un mio cliente società di persone:
= capitale sociale  10.000   (nessuna riserva)
= utili esercizio 2006    10.000
= prelevamenti soci 2006 (più o meno costanti)    100.000
= scoperti bancari  (più o meno costanti)   100.000
= interessi passivi pagati  8.000
Mi stavo preoccupando di quanto dovevo dedurre per interessi passivi (se 8.000 oppure meno), ma dopo avere letto i precedenti post ho deciso che il problema non esiste, per cui dedurrò 8.000.
Grazie mr bean e buona Pasqua
Grazie Studio Righetti e buona Pasqua 
Speedy

----------


## Salvina

> no, sbagli, la risoluzione &#232; chiara in merito, laddove dice proprio che gli interessi passivi NON sono riconducibili specificatamente ad una particolare attivit&#224; aziendale o ritenuto accessorio ad un particolare onere. (piu chiaro di cosi).
> la scelta del legislatore fiscale &#232; quella di assoggettare gli interessi passivi e le spese generali ai medesimi criteri di deducibilit&#224;. 
> saluti

  << gli interessi che un'impresa corrisponde per finanziarsi rappresentano un costo che solo astrattamente &#232; riconducibile ad uno specifico impiego...>> 
E siamo d'accordo! Ma quelli per finanziarsi sono differenti da quelli finalizzati all'acquisto di un'auvettura che spesso viene acquistata con i programmi finanziari predisposti dalle case automobilistiche. Nel detto caso io credo che la limitazione nella deduzione sia chiaramente prevista nell'art. 164 del tuir...  
Mi spiace, mr bean ma io condivido il parere di Danilo Sciuto. 
Buona Pasqua a tutti...

----------


## mr bean

ok ognuno fa come vuole.. per&#242; scommettiamo che non &#232; cos&#236;? :-) 
domanda: gli interessi passivi li capitalizzate al costo acquisto auto? no vero? ok no..
li contabilizzate a parte vero? si, penso davvero di si. 
dopo che avrete risposto a quanto sopra, avrete la soluzione   
un conto &#232; il leasing un conto &#232; il finanziamento 
saluti

----------


## sindoni

Io non trovo che la limitazione ex art. 164 sia applicabile al caso che si discute: interessi passivi su finanziamenti per acquisto autovetture 
Non condivido, tuttavia, la tesi sulla deducibilità degli interessi passivi quandanche non inerenti Significherebbe ammettere in deduzione anche interessi su indebitamenti (ricorsi al credito) per impieghi estranei alla gestione dellazienda
Un saluto a tutti

----------


## mr bean

> Io non trovo che la limitazione ex art. 164 sia applicabile al caso che si discute: interessi passivi su finanziamenti per acquisto autovetture   
> quoto e mi pareva fuori di dubbio  
> Non condivido, tuttavia, la tesi sulla deducibilità degli interessi passivi quandanche non inerenti Significherebbe ammettere in deduzione anche interessi su indebitamenti (ricorsi al credito) per impieghi estranei alla gestione dellazienda
> Un saluto a tutti

  qui invece se ne può discutere  
ciao, buona pasqua

----------


## sindoni

> qui invece se ne pu&#242; discutere  
> ciao, buona pasqua

  
Sebbene non ignori le indicazioni emerse sia dalla risoluzione n.178/E del 9.11.2001 dell'Amministrazione finanziaria, secondo cui “_gli interessi che un'impresa corrisponde per finanziarsi rappresentano un costo che solo astrattamente &#232; riconducibile ad uno specifico impiego”_, sia  dalla sentenza n. 14702 del 21/11/2001 della V Sezione della Suprema Corte di Cassazione, nonch&#233; di qualche altra successiva, *io non trovo che vi possa essere margine di trattazione con argomentazioni a sostegno della deducibilit&#224; di interessi passivi in ipotesi da te esemplificata di non inerenza, ossia svincolati da qualsiasi correlazione tra costo e reddito prodotto.* Io credo che il significato del termine di "non inerenza" usato nelle interpretazioni di cui si discute (che io reputo, quantomeno, non appropriato), stante la natura degli interessi passivi quali oneri prodotti dalla gestione dell'impresa nel suo insieme, non pu&#242; essere individuato nell'estraneit&#224; all'attivit&#224; dell'impresa  tant'&#232; che la Suprema Corte di Cassazione, con la sentenza n. 7292 del 29 marzo 2006, ha puntualizzato che &#232; necessario _" sempre e comunque un collegamento tra reddito imprenditoriale e componente negativo detraibile che non pu&#242; rivolgersi ad un reddito ontologicamente diverso perch&#233; estraneo alla stessa attivit&#224; d'impresa"._ Il caso in trattazione riguardava il recupero a tassazione, dal reddito d'impresa di una societ&#224; di capitali, di interessi passivi bancari ritenuti non inerenti all'attivit&#224; di affitto di azienda ma a quella del precedente esercizio di commercio e produzione di mobili. 
E' di tutta evidenza che non sono stati ritenuti deducibili interessi passivi non correlati al reddito prodotto. 
Altroch&#233; mi "faccio un bel prelievo personale di 50000,00 e ne faccio quel che mi va e gli interessi li deduco al 100% nei limiti art. 96/97/98"! 
Ti auguro una buona giornata.

----------


## mr bean

quella sentenza la conosco, ma quella sentenza per&#242; &#232; errata..
la cassazione fonda tutto su questo " l'imprenditore che 
conceda in affitto l'unica azienda di sua pertinenza 
perde la qualifica di imprenditore e - quindi - non 
pu&#242; pi&#249; avvalersi dei criteri di deducibilit&#224; rispetto 
ad un reddito riveniente dai canoni di affitto dell'azienda 
che - in difetto di qualsiasi atto di residuata 
gestione (nel caso pacificamente mancante 
posto che anche le rimanenze erano destinate all'acquisto 
da parte dell'affittuario) non possono 
considerarsi come conseguiti nell'esercizio dell'originaria 
impresa in quanto cessata con il subentro 
del terzo "  (e riconoscendo sopra il diverso trattamento degli interessi passivi dal resto dei costi,) 
bon.. ma se &#232; vero che il caso trattato si riferiva ad una societ&#224;, ma quando mai la societ&#224; perde lo status di imprenditore commerciale affittando l'unica azienda. 
quindi i giudici qui, come nella famosa sentenza sulle ritenute d'acconto, devono aver bevuto e anche pesante.
la sentenza &#232; errata perch&#232; la sua motivazione &#232; quella.. "visto che si perde lo status di imprenditore commerciale" 
indi, resto pienamente della mia idea :-) 
ciao, buon lavoro

----------


## sindoni

> quella sentenza la conosco, ma quella sentenza però è errata..
> la cassazione fonda tutto su questo " l'imprenditore che 
> conceda in affitto l'unica azienda di sua pertinenza 
> perde la qualifica di imprenditore e - quindi - non 
> può più avvalersi dei criteri di deducibilità rispetto 
> ad un reddito riveniente dai canoni di affitto dell'azienda 
> che - in difetto di qualsiasi atto di residuata 
> gestione (nel caso pacificamente mancante 
> posto che anche le rimanenze erano destinate all'acquisto 
> ...

  
Io non credo che sia questa la chiave di lettura! 
Con la detta pronuncia la Corte (rispetto alla precedente) introduce il principio secondo cui *è necessario* *sempre e comunque* _un collegamento tra reddito imprenditoriale e componente negativo detraibile che non può rivolgersi ad un reddito ontologicamente diverso perché estraneo alla stessa attività di impresa_. Pertanto, io credo che nel termine di "non inerenza" usato dagli interpreti sia individuabile il significato di oneri non direttamente riferibili quali accessori di un costo ovvero ad una particolare gestione aziendale, ma mai nel concetto di costo estraneo allattività gestionale. Ora, io trovo quanto mai non condivisibile il parere da te espresso, così come esemplificato, sulla legittima deducibilità dal reddito di impresa degli oneri per interessi passivi prodotti da indebitamenti effettuati per motivi estranei alla gestione dimpresa.
Prendo atto, comunque, del tuo parere che rispetto anche se non lo condivido.
Ciao

----------


## mr bean

> , . Ora, io trovo quanto mai non condivisibile il parere da te espresso, cos&#236; come esemplificato, sulla legittima deducibilit&#224; dal reddito di impresa degli oneri per interessi passivi prodotti da indebitamenti effettuati per motivi estranei alla gestione d’impresa.
> Prendo atto, comunque, del tuo parere che rispetto anche se non lo condivido.
> Ciao

  
ma chi lo dice che l'indebitamento &#232; estraneo..
gli interessi, ed &#232; pacifico, sono astrattamente riferibili ad uno specifico impiego..
prendo 50000 per liquidit&#224;, mi si apre liquidit&#224; per 50000, con 50000 pago i fornitori e altri 50000 me li prelevo dal conto e ci faccio quel che mi va..
gli interessi del finanziamento me li detraggo come su detto.. gli interessi derivanti da quel prelevamento da banca?  :Smile:   
i soldi son soldi..no? 
un conto &#232; un mutuo ipotecario acquisto prima casa che detrarr&#242; con le regole previste, ma anche li se transito la rata sul conto ditta, l'interesse passivo da conto corrente come lo tratto?  
ciao

----------


## Hermenes

Egregi volendo concludere questo acceso dibattito, vi riporto quanto previsto nella Guida Pratica Frizzera TUIR 2010 pag. 532 (commento art. 164): INTERESSI PASSIVI: la C.M. 18.6.2008, n. 47/E ha affermato che poichè l'art. 164 è una disciplina di carattere speciale relativa a tutti i costi, indipendentemente dalla loro natura, anche gli interessi passivi devono essere assoggettati *esclusivamente* a tale disciplina (v. anche art. 96). 
Concludo a pag. 377 (commento art. 96) INTERESSI SU ACQUISTO DI AUTOMEZZI: in base a quanto affermato dalla C.M. 18.06.2008, n. 47/E le disposizionei di cui all'art. 164, che rivestono caratteri di *specialità* prevalgono su quelle dell'art. 96: ne conseguirebbe, nell'interpretazione più restrittiva, che devono essere prima valutati gli eventuali limiti di deducibilità di cui all'art. 164 e successivamente quelli dell'art. 96 e in quella meno restrittiva che si applichi solo la norma dell'art. 164.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Egregi volendo concludere questo acceso dibattito, vi riporto quanto previsto nella Guida Pratica Frizzera TUIR 2010 pag. 532 (commento art. 164): INTERESSI PASSIVI: la C.M. 18.6.2008, n. 47/E ha affermato che poichè l'art. 164 è una disciplina di carattere speciale relativa a tutti i costi, indipendentemente dalla loro natura, anche gli interessi passivi devono essere assoggettati *esclusivamente* a tale disciplina (v. anche art. 96). 
> Concludo a pag. 377 (commento art. 96) INTERESSI SU ACQUISTO DI AUTOMEZZI: in base a quanto affermato dalla C.M. 18.06.2008, n. 47/E le disposizionei di cui all'art. 164, che rivestono caratteri di *specialità* prevalgono su quelle dell'art. 96: ne conseguirebbe, nell'interpretazione più restrittiva, che devono essere prima valutati gli eventuali limiti di deducibilità di cui all'art. 164 e successivamente quelli dell'art. 96 e in quella meno restrittiva che si applichi solo la norma dell'art. 164.

  Esattamente.
Grazie anche per avermi dato l'opportunità di rileggere questo thread e, nel farlo, accorgermi di qualcosa che mi fa molto piacere per la salute del forum.  :Wink:

----------


## Hermenes

> Esattamente.
> Grazie anche per avermi dato l'opportunità di rileggere questo thread e, nel farlo, accorgermi di qualcosa che mi fa molto piacere per la salute del forum.

  Prego non c'è di che!!!
Considerato che questo settore è una giungla, già complicato di per sè, quando possibile è meglio semplificarci la vita!!!
Buon lavoro a voi tutti.

----------

